# Why didnt Zack Khan win the british heavyweights 2008?



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

He looked by far the best to me, he made Darren Ball look small, why didnt he win?

Hes got the talent and I feel he would be awesome in America against the big guys, what do you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Vince said:


> Because according to the judging panel he wasn't good enough to win it.
> 
> Simple as that!


Obviously, but the audience thought he was the best, so shouldnt he have won if the audience think hes the best?


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

i wanted him to win to, but i think his condition just wasnt as good as it could have been


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

want2getstrong said:


> He looked by far the best to me, he made Darren Ball look small, why didnt he win??


because he was off and from the behind he was fat this cannot be argued with and it was plain to see on the day winning is not all about size if this was the case James L and James Flex would not be Pro's now would they....



want2getstrong said:


> Hes got the talent and I feel he would be awesome in America against the big guys, what do you guys think?


i know zack and have nothing against him he is a really nice guy but the fact is he cannot get in condition so why do guys like you think this will change if he gets his pro card especially when you think in the pro ranks condition is something that you have to have.......lets face it he came in off even when Dorian was prepping him....


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

> He looked by far the best to me, he made Darren Ball look small, why didnt he win?





> ...lets face it he came in off even when Dorian was prepping him....


The reason why he did not win was he had dorian prepping him instead of pscarb !!! its a simple as that.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cant wait to see Darren Ball come back next year.. gonna be freaky I bet.. he looked AWESOME last sunday at the Hercules..


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

and i liked his 'like a boomerang' tshirt... zack khan is truly massive but you need the condition that the other heavies are hitting... darren ball is the obvious example but there are many others.... look at the top two at the hercules their condition was just about spot on. the standard is so high at the minute there isn't room for error


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

want2getstrong said:


> He looked by far the best to me, he made Darren Ball look small, why didnt he win?
> 
> Hes got the talent and I feel he would be awesome in America against the big guys, what do you guys think?


But thats your opinion mate !

I agree 100% with every word Pscarb has just said, clearly i feel the heavies result was off but thats just my opinion.

But Zack needs to dial it in for a show and to date IMO hes not done that !

As for mixing it with the big guys, i'm sorry but unless hes sorts his condition out for when he hits the stage he will not make it into the Pros or as a Pro.

PB


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Daz ball looked amazing back stage at the hercules! He always has that amazing conditioning with ALOT of mass. IMO he has a far better overall package than khan right now because he gets it right and never struggles to come in sharp! With a couple of extra lbs in the right places I seriously think Daz is next years champ.. BUT if Khan can come in ripped to the bone he will take some beating.. The question is, how much muscle with Zak have to sacrifise to get into Daz balls conditioning.. He looked huge but I agree with Paul, WAY OFF.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree mate, however, we are the non competing fans and they will always have different opinions to the fans who actually do compete. TBH until you have competed and have a great knowlage i dont think your opinion counts as far as judging goes...i know my opinion doesnt lol.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

want2getstrong said:


> Obviously, but the audience thought he was the best, so shouldnt he have won if the audience think hes the best?


If that was the cse why have judges who are experienced in what they SEE and hopefully not biased.

Allowing the audience to ' Judge ' would make like a game show where we all press a number on a panel....

Mind you, that would be interesting to see for a comparison of the judges results...but then again a local competitor may well have more people in attendance.

Its making me think that it could enhance supporters attendance numbers and a trophy could be given out the the person with the most votes from the audience.........lol:innocent:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> The reason why he did not win was he had dorian prepping him instead of pscarb !!! its a simple as that.


Dorian prepped Zack last year for the 2007, not this year. And remember prepping is a general term amd will vary immensely between different cases.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Zack look brilliant, has an immense physique which makes most stand up in awe. However, his 4th placing was, in my opinion, fair. He was smooth. Oh, if he could come in shredded, he would surely be a force to be reckoned with on the World stage.

Daz Ball has size and condition - he will be even better next year


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stow said:


> Dorian prepped Zack last year for the 2007, not this year. And remember prepping is a general term amd will vary immensely between different cases.


 Dorian prepped Zack in 2006 when zack was beaten by Troy


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Dorian prepping Zac doesnt seem to be yielding dividends. Why doesnt Zac speak to someone else and see if that helps? Maybe Zac just hasnt the genetic potential to get into the extreme shredded condition we are seeing


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Con said:


> I agree mate, however, we are the non competing fans and they will always have different opinions to the fans who actually do compete. TBH until you have competed and have a great knowlage i dont think your opinion counts as far as judging goes...i know my opinion doesnt lol.


Thats crap. Your saying if you dont compete you cant give an opinion on who looks the best onstage. So unless you play in the Premiership I cant give my opinion on a football match??


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Vince said:


> If you read what he said you'd realise he said you (like all the other fans) can have an opinion but you're not a judge so it won't influence the placings...seems quite right to me!


He said until someone has competed their opinion counts less than people who have competed


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Maybe Zack should try someone else to prep him? Im not sure who but maybe it will work.

If that doesnt work could it really just be down to genetics? Im not sure how genetics influences their condition


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Zack has a major issue with losing weight when dieting as he feels he is to small so in my opinion he needs to overcome this before anyone can get him into condition.....

I have also heard Neil Hill is going to chat with Zack and i really hope he can do something with him but after hearing that neil drops your AAS dose and does not allow any peptides i don't think Zack will stick with the plan


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

u cant blame a prep guy, he can only give advice, its up to the individual to put the graft in!!!! it all comes down to how much u want it!!!!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

tommy y said:


> u cant blame a prep guy, he can only give advice, its up to the individual to put the graft in!!!! it all comes down to how much u want it!!!!


YES, exactly!


----------



## Naty (Mar 25, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> The reason why he did not win was he had dorian prepping him instead of pscarb !!! its a simple as that.


Romper... You talk total ****e!

Youre just another bum licker!!!

Are you saying 6 x Mr Olympia knows fvck all about prepping?

What a jack ass you are :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> He said until someone has competed their opinion counts less than people who have competed


 Nah actually i did mean it how Vince read it, looking back i could have worded it a bit better.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Naty said:


> Are you saying 6 x Mr Olympia knows fvck all about prepping?


no he is just being an ass


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> because he was off and from the behind he was fat this cannot be argued with and it was plain to see on the day winning is not all about size if this was the case James L and James Flex would not be Pro's now would they....


FAT FROM BEHIND :confused1: Paul where did you think Zack was fat from?? personally i thought he look awesome on stage just cant get my head around where is he was fat from behind!!!


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

amjad.khan said:


> FAT FROM BEHIND :confused1: Paul where did you think Zack was fat from?? personally i thought he look awesome on stage just cant get my head around where is he was fat from behind!!!


Same here.... when i read when he said fat from behind i was like WTF!?!? u kidding me rotfl...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

All this talk of "prep guys" etc etc..

Surely they are just another tool in the bodybuilders ar5enal, and the end condition should really be attributed to the BBer himself with obvious credit given wher due for advice etc..

No one can know your own body like yourself IMO

And you shouldnt rely on someone 100%

Just my opinion


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

TBH Dorian is slightly out of touch with usage of AAS and peptides we have at hand nowadays, not saying he doesn't know his stuff but what he used 10 years ago is a whole lot different to what we have access to today. Everyone is different and responds to different methods, but it is down to the individual at the end of the day to do the hard work.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

point taken zak was not shredded but really cant see how alvin small won!!! over zak,stuart or daz.from where i was sat i thought zak had to much of everything to be denied the title but everyone is entitled to there own opinion afterall this is a forum and the threads are up for debate.Im sure alot of people will agree with me and think zak should of won and there will be others that dissagree,yes dorian did give zak advice but doesnt mean he followed it(not saying he didnt but you can lead a horse to water etc!)my take was

1st zak or daz

2nd one of above

3rd stuart

4th alvin small.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hey romper why not come down to temple and air your views one day please lol. he has 6 more sandows than you thats how much he knows!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

> hey romper why not come down to temple and air your views one day please lol. he has 6 more sandows than you thats how much he knows!!!!!!!!!!!


I am not saying he does not know, i was using him as a possible example, there are as always the exceptions to the rules.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

great bodies are not built in the text books mate they are built in the gym,over the yrs i have met loads of pen pushing experts who can talk the hind legs off a donkey about grams of this grams of that,molecules of this peptides of that blah blah blah,but at the end of the day he has 6 SANDOWS .THE PROOF IS IN THE BODY NOT THE TEXT BOOK OR WHAT PHD IN WHATEVER!!! he was 6 times mr olympia and im sure that you saying he was a skinhead with the tats to prove it just shows how small minded you are.He has helped some very succesful bodybuilders in the past with great results,take your head out of your text book or test tube and repeat after me DORIAN WAS 6 TIMES MR OLYMPIA AND I WAS NOT:rockon:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

DORIAN WAS 6 TIMES MR OLYMPIA AND I WAS NOT OR EVER WILL BE.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

> skinhead with the tats to prove it just shows how small minded you are


He will not deney that though will he ???



> THE PROOF IS IN THE BODY NOT THE TEXT BOOK OR WHAT PHD IN WHATEVER!!!


thats also very true indeed, but i think you get the drift of the posts ??


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

martzee said:


> hey romper why not come down to temple and air your views one day please lol. he has 6 more sandows than you thats how much he knows!!!!!!!!!!!


Ha ha ha Dorians hsn't got his Sandows anymore, I've snook them out the gym and put them on my mantle piece........... they look pretty good. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

> I've snook them out the gym and put them on my mantle piece........... they look pretty good


how much you selling them for ??


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> I took a course at a sports institute in strength and conditiong, they mentioned and went into the Krebs cycle (A complex chemical pathway in the conversion of nutrients to energy). I still to this day have not grasped all (can not be bothered really) however i did gain the certificate do you think that many competitors know this or the theory of peptides ??? or ass they take in detail ????
> 
> After the glycolysis takes place in the cell's cytoplasm, the pyruvic acid molecules travel into the interior of the mitochondrion. Once the pyruvic acid is inside, carbon dioxide is enzymatically removed from each three-carbon pyruvic acid molecule to form acetic acid. The enzyme then combines the acetic acid with an enzyme, coenzyme A, to produce acetyl coenzyme A, also known as acetyl CoA.
> 
> ...


Not really sure why you found the need to copy and paste the above from here

http://incolor.inebraska.com/mcanaday/Krebs%20Phases.htm

Also when commencing the internet equivalent of "hand bags at dawn" may I suggest you undertake to complete the following actions:

1) Spell check and run a basic grammar check against your rhetoric

2) Resist from "copy and pasting" someone elses work without giving them credit

3) Stay on topic

Otherwise your credability in the argument becomes ruined in an instant.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i can see romper stompers POV, not all athletes can make the transition to being great coaches. (as a pompey fan i'm wondering about tony adams lol).

dorian has always been someone i have looked up to in terms of british bodybuilding and tearing it up in the states for someone who just let his physique do the talking and went home after.

is dorian the best prep coach? wouldnt have the slightest clue, one question should be asked however as its unfair to put the spotlight on the prep guy....

maybe the student was sloppy in putting the methods into practice?

lead a horse to water....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

"I took a course at a sports institute in strength and conditiong, they mentioned and went into the Krebs cycle"

Wow, awesome, they mentioned and went into the Krebs Cycle did they!? I guess that beats my degree in Nutrition, Physiology and Biochemistry, right?!

Any way....

Stomper, I've met Dorian and trained at his gym for a while and you won't find a more intelligent and determined guy anywhere. End of.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

to asume dorian 6 times mr O knows less than some amatures is a joke imo

the guy knew what he was doing and over the years and years of training he didnt just follow instructions blindly, im sure he was advised and im sure he took all that on board and made his own disisions and followed it to his full potensial thats what makes a champion


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> He said until someone has competed their opinion counts less than people who have competed


and he's right because competitiors probably have a more subjective view, you have an understanding of how harcd it is to be shredded and therefore arent influenced as strongly by people who are massive but smooth.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

not talking about coaching but judging a physique, you learn to be so critical of your own physique and develop a better understanding of all the little details to look for


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> to asume dorian 6 times mr O knows less than some amatures is a joke imo
> 
> the guy knew what he was doing and over the years and years of training he didnt just follow instructions blindly, im sure he was advised and im sure he took all that on board and made his own disisions and followed it to his full potensial thats what makes a champion


Very true indeed.

P.s Dorian says quit talking and do some bloody training!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

martzee said:


> point taken zak was not shredded but really cant see how alvin small won!!! over zak,stuart or daz.from where i was sat i thought zak had to much of everything to be denied the title but everyone is entitled to there own opinion afterall this is a forum and the threads are up for debate.Im sure alot of people will agree with me and think zak should of won and there will be others that dissagree,yes dorian did give zak advice but doesnt mean he followed it(not saying he didnt but you can lead a horse to water etc!)my take was
> 
> 1st zak or daz
> 
> ...


back on topic lol

martzee i was the scot sitting talking rubbish to you at the finals,

imo zack should defo not have won - its funny how opinions differ. he was just too soft to be competitive imo, esp from the back.

i think all placing were relativley fair -altho top 3 couldve went in any order without complaint from me.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Romper, I'm too not sure of the relevance of you posting of the Krebs cycle; were you showing off? It wasn't too many years ago I could recite the whole metabolic chart by heart. But I guess the reason I can't anymore is because I'm a Midland's skinhead with tattoos.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

amjad.khan said:


> FAT FROM BEHIND :confused1: Paul where did you think Zack was fat from?? personally i thought he look awesome on stage just cant get my head around where is he was fat from behind!!!





FireSt0rm said:


> Same here.... when i read when he said fat from behind i was like WTF!?!? u kidding me rotfl...


amjad/firestorm as i have mentioned before i am not hating on Zack he is a really nice guy......but if you check out the DVD you will see from behind his ass was wobbling when he posed plus he had no lower back detail now your ass does not wobble when your onstage if you aint got fat on it....i don't think he was fat all over but from behind in those areas he was....

saying zack was awesome is not wrong as he waqs but there is a huge difference between looking awesome and looking conditioned and awesome....just look at the pics that where taken a few weeks before the 2006 British



romper stomper said:


> I took a course at a sports institute in strength and conditiong,


i am from a lower working class background alot like Dorian i never left school with any qualifications and i certainly don't have a degree in nutrition or training....yet by your thinking i should not be able to prep guys??



Incredible Bulk said:


> i can see romper stompers POV, not all athletes can make the transition to being great coaches. (as a pompey fan i'm wondering about tony adams lol).


this is very true



Incredible Bulk said:


> one question should be asked however as its unfair to put the spotlight on the prep guy....
> 
> maybe the student was sloppy in putting the methods into practice?
> 
> lead a horse to water....


exactly true i have prepped guys in the past and they have not followed the plan yet when they look crap onstage it is the prep-guys fault...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> Romper, I'm too not sure of the relevance of you posting of the Krebs cycle; were you showing off? It wasn't too many years ago I could recite the whole metabolic chart by heart. But I guess the reason I can't anymore is because I'm a Midland's skinhead with tattoos.


Thats is true DUMB ASS :lol: :lol: :lol:

And you speak funny


----------



## Naty (Mar 25, 2008)

ROMPER o i would say that to ur face, Even tho it was my partner Big keiko or Lockstock who wrote that. We have come accross u b4 on another site speaking sh1t slaggin ppl off never a good thing to say apart from about urself, have u ever been in a comp or dieted ??? lets see ur pics instead of hiding behind a computer thinking u know it all ooo wow u have been on a nutrition course LOL


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

romper stomper said:


> I am not saying he does not know, i was using him as a possible example, there are as always the exceptions to the rules.


At the end of the day it doesn't matter who is prepping you.. If you don't stick to the plan then you won't come in. Also, you are using Yates as a "possible" example.. This IMO is stupid.. He knows what it takes to remain big and shredded but he can't force someone to stick at it.. It's down to the individual at the end of the day..

Bodybuilding is a very lonely sport when you diet.. It's all down to the individual.. Support is great but only you can produce the results.

As for Zak looking fat from the back.. Paul made this comment with alot of experience in getting guys into condition.. Zak was way off compared to the others which is what Paul was saying. Zak didn't win the finals because his condition was sh!t, end of.. Close thread? lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

he didnt win coz he didn't and never does turn up in condition.. yeah its harsh but this is the elite.. and u HAVE to show up shredded each time.. thats a given..

people say.. oh its not a dieting contest etc..

yeah I agree.. but you should turn up shredded! and if everyone is shredded then the mass and proportion speaks for the competitor and condition is taken out of the equation...


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> I took a course at a sports institute in strength and conditiong, they mentioned and went into the Krebs cycle (A complex chemical pathway in the conversion of nutrients to energy). I still to this day have not grasped all (can not be bothered really) however i did gain the certificate do you think that many competitors know this or the theory of peptides ??? or ass they take in detail ????
> 
> After the glycolysis takes place in the cell's cytoplasm, the pyruvic acid molecules travel into the interior of the mitochondrion. Once the pyruvic acid is inside, carbon dioxide is enzymatically removed from each three-carbon pyruvic acid molecule to form acetic acid. The enzyme then combines the acetic acid with an enzyme, coenzyme A, to produce acetyl coenzyme A, also known as acetyl CoA.
> 
> ...


Mate this is just the Krebs cycle. or beta oxydation depending on what text book you wish to read.

This is just one of the methods how ATP is fomed which is needed for cross bridge cycling or muscle contraction.

There is also the Creatine Phosphate system and the Lactate system, the end result is always ATP thus muscle contraction.

Whats the point of the above post it does not help an any way shape or form when it comes to comp prep.

This is not PHD standard it is basic undergraduate 1st year stuff.


----------



## Naty (Mar 25, 2008)

How can u say his condition was sh1t ???? Yea could have been better but it was not **** and Alvins was spot on was it ?!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

romper stomper said:


> *In a nutshell that is a possibility, read on Dorian is an ex brummy skinhead with tats to prove that, and the working class skinhead is not know for intellectual greatness or PhDs are they *
> 
> In some countries (esp. communist , eastern block) there are sports institutes (or concentration camps) where athletes are trained, eat what ever they are given , take whatever pills/injections they are given and are watched day and night. They train eat and sleep the sport of their choice (or in many cases the parents choice) as they are taken very young. They become Olympic champions, china a large and prime example of this system.
> 
> ...


Mate...that is the most stupid comment I've ever heard...So someone with a shaved head isn't intelligent then??? FFS, is that for real????

I know skinheads who are still walking round in neo-nazi gear today, every one of them is different, some brighter than others but to label all skinheads as thick is just plain stupid imo.......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

and working class makes a different in inteligence does it.....congratulations dude, you've just insulted most members of this board....


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Naty said:


> How can u say his condition was sh1t ???? Yea could have been better but it was not **** and Alvins was spot on was it ?!


for the level of the competition his condition was poor! Sh!t was a bit harsh I admit. As for Alvin.. We all know there was alot that effected decisions this year.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Naty said:


> How can u say his condition was sh1t ???? Yea could have been better but it was not **** and Alvins was spot on was it ?!


i think there was only a handfull of people in that building who thought Alvin was goo enough to win and going by Alvins reaction he was not one of them....

i think to many are focusing on Zack and i feel this is because he was huge and many who are just spectators see being big the only thing that counts when most of use know this is not the case and you need a combination of size/condition.....


----------



## Naty (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes ok fair do's, If size and condition is what is needed then Alvin should not have won Darren should have!?! o well thats my rant haha!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Dorian prepped Zack in 2006 when zack was beaten by Troy


Sorry, totally right Paul. The Troy year, missed out Flex's year altogether! Time flies......


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I have hair, so I must be super-intelligent.

(Actually I am, but I never realised its my hair). Its like the reverse of Samson or something, awesome. Glad I know this now. I'm never going to have a trim again and see where it gets me. Nobel prize for something extremely challenging heading my way I feel. I might have to have a pony tail to get it, but hey, thats ok, I can tuck it down my shirt or something.

This is a very enlightening day.

Robsta -get growing that hair man, you'll go through that 'funny' stage when its neither long nor short, but it will be worth it. You can look forward to a level of intellect enjoyed by only a choice few.

Keep this between us though!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

...that's it, the regaine is out the cupboard.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stow said:


> Sorry, totally right Paul. The Troy year, missed out Flex's year altogether! Time flies......


i can't beleive that was 2yrs ago jesus i am getting old


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah you do look like you're getting on a bit mate.......


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i can't beleive that was 2yrs ago jesus i am getting old


Just in case anyone missed that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Yeah you do look like you're getting on a bit mate.......





Tinytom said:


> Just in case anyone missed that.


still look alot younger than you two the Elf Lord and Papa Smurf of the bodybuilding world


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

romper stomper said:


> In a nutshell that is a possibility, read on Dorian is an ex brummy skinhead with tats to prove that, and the working class skinhead is not know for intellectual greatness or PhDs are they.


If you are so against ex skinheads....then why the name Romper Stomper??

Your name comes from the film/story of a bunch of neo-Nazi skinheads!!! :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

I was from the same background as Dorian, I was a working class skinhead from a city not to far away, with a large migrant population and I am the same age, we grew up listening to the same music, and more that likely would have had lot in common. So I don't have anything against skinheads, apart from the fact I have learnt over the years that racism is ignorance pure and simple. Dorian has also shown he (and others) can break the mould and stereotype to become someone who achieves great things.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

martzee said:


> great bodies are not built in the text books mate they are built in the gym,over the yrs i have met loads of pen pushing experts who can talk the hind legs off a donkey about grams of this grams of that,molecules of this peptides of that blah blah blah,but at the end of the day he has 6 SANDOWS .THE PROOF IS IN THE BODY NOT THE TEXT BOOK OR WHAT PHD IN WHATEVER!!! he was 6 times mr olympia and im sure that you saying he was a skinhead with the tats to prove it just shows how small minded you are.He has helped some very succesful bodybuilders in the past with great results,take your head out of your text book or test tube and repeat after me DORIAN WAS 6 TIMES MR OLYMPIA AND I WAS NOT:rockon:


 :beer:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

This can't get more off-topic can it?!

Zack didn't win because he simply came in too heavy (but entertaining and impressive it was still).

A few years ago sheer undeniable size like that would probably have been given the card, but not anymore and most people think that is a good thing really.

The Olympia was given to a more balanced and better proportioned physique and so have the last 3 pro-cards in the UK.

I did say there would be jaws hitting the floor and some audible intakes of breath when Zack walked out, but it doesn't make for the best score.

Stow


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think jay cutler was in the same condition as zack when he won the olympia last year


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

and also had a similar condition this year to take 2nd


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Kezz said:


> and also had a similar condition this year to take 2nd


No, Cutler was in much better condition than Khan.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> No, Cutler was in much better condition than Khan.


Yeh, A lot better.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ok slightly better then this year but last year he wasnt and there were plenty in better condition but he still won..... and how he got 2nd this year is beyond me


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Kezz said:


> ok slightly better then this year but last year he wasnt and there were plenty in better condition but he still won..... and how he got 2nd this year is beyond me


Were you there mate?

Were you at the British Finals too?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I was at the olympia yes mate


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Kezz said:


> I was at the olympia yes mate


I was at both, and Cutler was in great condition, up there with the best of the best


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Imight be a little confused here but most of the skinheads Ive come across have been thick racists but then again I havent meant every single skin head so I cant generalise or put them all in the same bracket BUT what the hell has that got to do with a bodybuilding show that a huge dude didnt win.7pages christ simple fact in the eyes of the judges he wasnt in good enough condition and others who attended the show and were very close have said the same thing.Doesnt need 7pages a list of product etc etc blah blah at the end of the day you could have the best person in the world to prep you but YOU HAVE TO PUT THE EFFORT IN.YOU COULD DESIGN THE BEST DIET IN THE WORLD BUT IF YOU AINT DOING THE CARDIO OR STICKING TO YOUR DIET THEN THE CONDITION YOU WANT TO ACHIEVE WONT BE ACHIEVED.

Im no expert but I do believe that it is that simple.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Golden Man said:


> *Imight be a little confused here but most of the skinheads Ive come across have been thick racists but then again I havent meant every single skin head so I cant generalise or put them all in the same bracket* BUT what the hell has that got to do with a bodybuilding show that a huge dude didnt win.7pages christ simple fact in the eyes of the judges he wasnt in good enough condition and others who attended the show and were very close have said the same thing.Doesnt need 7pages a list of product etc etc blah blah at the end of the day you could have the best person in the world to prep you but YOU HAVE TO PUT THE EFFORT IN.YOU COULD DESIGN THE BEST DIET IN THE WORLD BUT IF YOU AINT DOING THE CARDIO OR STICKING TO YOUR DIET THEN THE CONDITION YOU WANT TO ACHIEVE WONT BE ACHIEVED.
> 
> Im no expert but I do believe that it is that simple.


Yeah mate....most black guys I've met have been attitude, gun wielding crack dealers.....but I haven't met them all so can't generalise or put them all in the same bracket.........

That statement above is as ridiculous as yours mate..... 

Still love ya though..... :thumb:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Knew you would bite robsta but I would be the first that you know as I dont own a gun,dont have an attitude and sure as hell dont deal crack,although you missed the point COMPLETLEY..maybe I will make it a little simpler!! skinheads and the tangeant the thread went onto has nothing to do with why zack khan didnt win the british.He didnt win it due to the judges and their decision and his condition its that simple.

Love you to even though we have different views regards certain things so 2 stupid posts one from you and one from me:cursing: :thumb:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Also having spoken to people who were about 10ft away they tell me zack khan 10pounds lighter and it wouldve been over. The person who said this to me was there and was the brother of a competitor in the class.Tons of mass to spair just not the condition.

stow well said


----------

